# Normenrecherche für CE-Zulassung



## Herrminator2 (10 November 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich beschäftige mich momentan mit dem Thema "CE-Zulassung" von Maschinen. 

Wo ich gerade hänge ist: Welche Normen treffen auf meine Maschine zu?

Gibt es irgendwo ein vollständiges, akutelles Verzeichnis aller Normen?
Oder wie seid Ihr die Recherche nach zutreffenden Normen angegangen?


----------



## jabba (10 November 2009)

Wenn man die Suche benutzt landet man hier.

dort steht unter anderen folgender Link


----------



## Herrminator2 (11 November 2009)

Danke. Hab ich schon gesehen. Deinen Link kannte ich. Ist das sozusagen "alles"?

Dann sollte das die aktuelle Fassung sein:

http://eur-lex.europa.eu/LexUriServ/LexUriServ.do?uri=OJ:C:2009:074:0004:0060:DE:PDF


----------



## HBL (11 November 2009)

Hallo

Als erstes muss, wie immer, eine Risiko- un Gefahrenanalyse der Maschine durchgeführt werden.

Auf Grund der festgestellten Gefahren ergeben sich die anzuwendenden Normen.

In der CE-Konformität sind nur diejenigen Normen aufzuführen, welche beim Bau der Maschine zur Anwendung kommen.

Sofern die Maschine ins Ausland geliefert wird, ist es ratsam, die Normen ohne länderspezifischen Zusatz (in Deutschland ohne DIN), sondern nur mit der offiziellen EN-Bezeichnung aufzuführen. Es ist im Ausland nicht immer sichergestellt, dass bei einer Kontrolle der Konformität, der länderspezifische Zusatz bekannt ist. Das kann zu unliebsamen Diskussionen führen

Gruss   Hans


----------



## Herrminator2 (11 November 2009)

Okay, sollte ich davor aber nicht wissen welche Gefärdungen es gibt?

Wen ich mich jetzt nicht täusche, dann steht in EN 14121 die Arten der Gefärhdung. Und nach der Risiko / Gefahrenanalyse suche ich mir dann aus dem Amtsblatt von "jabbas Link" die passenden Normen wie ich mit der Gefährdung umgehen soll...


----------



## HBL (11 November 2009)

Dieses Vorgehen ist grundsätzlich richtig. Alles kann jedoch nicht unbesehen von diesen Normen übernommen werden. Solche Normen geben den grundsätzlichen Ablauf eines Vorgehens wieder. Man muss diese Normen eingehend lesen und studieren! 

Um die Gefahren der Maschine und deren Risikoeinschätzung richtig zu beurteilen, ziehe ich immer den Konstrukteur der Maschine hinzu. Dieser allein kennt die Gefahren, welche von einer Maschine ausgehen.

Interessant ist, dass bei Deiner Maschine eine Kat. 3 festgelegt wurde. Besteht denn schon eine solche Risikoeinschätzung? Grundsätzlich kann ja ohne vorgängige Gefahren- und Risikoanalyse, keine verbindliche Aussage über die Ausführung der sicherheitsrelevanten Steuerungsteile gemacht werden.

Ist die vorstehende Maschine in einer C-Norm aufgeführt? Wenn ja, ist in der Regel die sicherheitsrelevante Steuerungskategorie darin aufgeführt. Wenn nicht muss halt trotzdem eine Gefahren- und Risikoanalyse durchgeführt werden.

Mit Gruss   Hans


----------



## Herrminator2 (11 November 2009)

Ist schon wieder eine andere Baustelle Hans 

Eine C-Norm ist so wie ich das Verstanden habe eine Norm die explizit auf meine Maschine zugeschnitten ist. Wie zb. Industrieroboter.

Also für das akutelle Projekt gibt es keine C-Norm. Zumindest ist im Amtsblatt diese Art von Maschine nicht erwähnt. Also Bediene ich mich an den A- und B-Normen. 

Ich sollte jetzt somit eine Gefahren / Risikoanalyse durchführen. Was kann wo passieren und wie schlimm ist die Auswirkung. 
Danach wende ich die Normen die im Amtsblatt aufgeführt sind an um diese Gefahren auf ein so geringes Restrisiko wie möglich zu verringern.

Klar sind in diesen Normen keine Angaben tue dies tue jenes. Aber zumindest Grenzwerte oder richtungen wie man eine solche Gefahr vermindern kann.

Zumindest habe ich das so verstanden.

Gruß Tobias


----------



## HBL (11 November 2009)

Hallo Tobias

Betreffend der Sicherheit und Verringerung des Risikos ziehst Du am besten die Norm EN ISO 13849-1 zu Rate. Diese Norm ist unter der MRL harmonisiert.

Ich gehe davon aus, Du verdrahtest den Schaltschrank und die Maschine unter anderem nach der Norm EN 60204-1;2006. Diese Norm ist unter der Niederspannungsrichtlinie (NSPRL) harmonisiert. D.h. in der CE-Konformitätserklärung muss neben der MRL auch die NSPRL aufgeführt werden.

Hat die Maschine Anlagenteile, welche EX-Gefährdungen aufweisen, so musst Du auch die entsprechenden ATEX-RL und deren Normen beachten.

Diese Ausführungen sind jedoch nicht abschliessend.


Mit Gruss und Frohem Normenstudium    Hans


----------



## HBL (11 November 2009)

Hallo Tobias

Etwas habe ich noch vergessen:

In der Norm EN 60493-1 findest Du, ich glaube im Kapitel 7 oder 8 die Kurzschlussfestigkeit für den Schaltschrank.

Ebenso findest Du in den gleichen Kapiteln die Bestimmungen bezüglich EMV.

Beide Punkte gilt es zu beachten.

Auch diese Norm ist unter der NSP-RL harmonisiert, und gehört in der CE-Konformität bei der NSP-RL notiert.

Das alles ist mir noch kurz in den Sinn gekommen, *und ist sicher nicht vollständig und abschliessend*.

Mit Gruss    Hans


----------



## Klopfer (13 November 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

zwei Anmerkungen zu diesem Thema. 

Die EN 60204-1:2006 ist auch im Rahmen der Maschinenrichtlinie im Amtsblatt genannt. Dies ist auch insofern sinnvoll als das die neue Maschinenrichtlinie 2006/42/EG auch die üblicherweise an Maschinen auftretenden elektrischen Gefährdungen behandelt.

Darüber hinaus noch eine interessante Möglichkeit nach Normen zu recherchieren, nämlich auf den Seiten der NoRa www.nora.kan.de 

Interessant ist hier insbesondere, dass auch eine Recherche nach Anwendungsfeld oder Gefährdung durchgeführt werden kann.

Und immer wieder gerne ans Herz gelegt die Seiten der BAUA www.baua.de


----------



## Herrminator2 (16 November 2009)

@ Hans: Genau so hätte ich das gemacht.

@ Klopfer: Danke für die Links. 



> Die EN 60204-1:2006 ist auch im Rahmen der Maschinenrichtlinie im Amtsblatt genannt.


So ist es. 

Danke mal für eure Hilfe.


----------



## Herrminator2 (16 November 2009)

In welchem Amtsblatt sind Niederspannungsrichtlinie, EMV & Co aufgeführt?


----------



## HBL (17 November 2009)

Hallo Tobias

Nachstehend 2 Links, 1x für NSP-RL und 1x für EMV-RL

http://eur-lex.europa.eu/LexUriServ/LexUriServ.do?uri=OJ:L:2006:374:0010:0019EDF

http://eur-lex.europa.eu/LexUriServ/LexUriServ.do?uri=OJ:L:2004:390:0024:0037:deDF


Mit Google findest Du die entsprechenden RL. Diese sind frei zugänglich, denn EU-RL sind Gesetze und sind immer öffentlich und kosten demzufolge nichts.


Gruss   Hans


----------



## Herrminator2 (18 November 2009)

Danke für deine Hilfe Hans.

Die hatte ich schon eingesehen. Habe Sie mal überflogen. Prinzipiell nichts wildes. Daher hatte ich gedacht ich habe nicht das Richtige gefunden. Aber schient dann ja zu passen.

Danke

Gruß Tobias


----------

